# Sandbanks Provincial Park



## l2l

This past summer we decided that we would try out Sandbanks Provinical Park. We had heard allot about this park and it was a tough one to get into but we managed to get a reservation.

The lot we had was huge and probobly the most private we had all year long. The downside was that it gave us NO sun what so ever as we were under a canopy of trees. Beggers can't be choosers when your trying to get into a very popular park.










They had lots of activities for the kids which is cool because not only do they get to have fun while camping they get to learn as well. 
My daughter really enjoys these programs that the parks put on.










Naturally as you can tell by it's name this park has a HUGE beach area.
The beach is very clean and they even have a designated dog area which is mandatory with my family.










Overall I would rate this park an 8 out of 10.

It's clean has friendly staff and lots of facilities.

We will be back in a couple of years but we have allot more parks to see before we get back here.


----------



## firefly

hi I was thinking about reserving a site there this summer. Realized you have to reserve a site Very early there. Maybe next year. I have been going pinery


----------



## l2l

We are going to the Pinery in August this year..

As for Snadbanks you better get on the phone the DAY the reservations open or you will NEVER get a spot there, its a VERY busy Park..


----------

